

Good area to work/live in? - mrtron

<a href="http://www.walkscore.com" rel="nofollow">http://www.walkscore.com</a><p>A nice way to quickly see what is around a new job or place to live. 
 
My office rating: 82/100 
======
interknot
They should take climate into consideration. My apartment in Madison,
Wisconsin scores 92/100. I'd generally agree with this, but when it's 15
degrees Fahrenheit on your walk to work... Brr.

~~~
donal
So true about Madison. Great city when the temperatures are above, I don't
know 25 degrees.

I miss the angelic brewing co. and the farmers market. Oh, the crazy stuff you
could find during moveout and the broom street theater is ridiculous.

------
donal
My current job (until 12/21): 3 out of 100 And, my new job (on 1/7): 91 out of
100

That about sums up my oppinion of both places too...

------
robin_bb
The walk score for my home was only 30, and I walk everywhere. I don't even
own a car. So, the score is not meaningful.

~~~
neilc
Cool idea, but I agree that the implementation needs work. The score for my
office is 68, but it is really _not_ walkable at all. Whereas the score for my
home is only a 62, but I never need to use a car at home.

------
Retric
Cool 1550 Crystal Drive Arlington VA 22202 = 85 ;) Not bad for the east cost
IMO.

Granted, I walk to work and my home address is only 77 so it's a little off.
Hmm, it looks like it's missing a lot of stores and a mall so it's not that
bad.

~~~
chwolfe
Lived in Clarendon for years... In general, Arlington is a great city/county
for walking (Driving on the other hand...)

~~~
darragjm
Unless you work where I work...

2120 Washington Blvd, Arlington, VA = 54

------
raju
Hmm... The area I live in Columbus, OH has a 80/100! Though some of the
information is outdated, I saw two stores - one pharmacy and one hardware
store that closed down some time ago that might have thrown the score off...

~~~
izak30
My area of Columbus is only 62/100, north of campus.

~~~
raju
Hey! I followed your profile which took me to your website. Very impressive.
If you ever want to meet for a cup of coffee, drop me a line, would love to
talk to a fellow hacker from Columbus.

------
dreish
If you're looking for 100/100, plug in ZIP code 10001 (no address -- puts you
around the corner from Madison Square Garden).

83210, in rural Idaho, gets a donut.

------
Goladus
Last time I did this there was a place on Boylston street in Boston with a
score of 100.

------
dbrush
Walk Score: 98 out of 100

49th st, New York, NY 10019

------
gaborcselle
Xobni HQ: Walkscore 98/100, 211 Sutter St, SF, CA

------
nextmoveone
i used that before, my job is 93 and where i am going to move is 97.

p.s. its west palm beach (downtown)

------
mikesabat
wohoo! 98/100 - University and 9th st. in NYC.

------
VinzO
my home rating : 6/100 ! work rating 14/100 !

------
downer
I would like to see this expanded with a Streetwalkers category, worth up to
6.9 points. They are a natural fit for hackers, with similar hours.

